# Rear Toe angle adjustment



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

2 days I did my alignment and got a little surprise. 
Rear toe is way out of spec. Audi says 0.05 degrees is ok 
Rear left @ +0.25 and rear right @ +0.55 
this is NOT GOOD at all. the alignment guy looked at the rear control arms and determined that they are not adjustable, said something along lines of where it bolts to sub frame it has a 4 bolt square setup with no room to move around or pivot for Toe in/out adjustment. 
Any1 got any info on how i can correct this. i spoke with ECS Tuning and TT Stuff . They both indicate that only camber adjust is available. 
any thoughts?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Rear Toe angle adjustment (DurTTy)*

Toe is adjustable via the swing arm that the spring rests on, or if you have adjustment in BOTH control arms (via KMACs, adjustable tie arms, or both).










_Modified by MCPaudiTT at 10:04 AM 8-22-2008_


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Rear Toe angle adjustment (MCPaudiTT)*

finally got my alignment sheet scanned.








i want to get it all ligned up... also can some1 explain thrust angle and how to correct ?


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rear Toe angle adjustment (DurTTy)*

Are you on stock suspension and this far out of spec? If you're not on stock, then get some adjustable lower control arms....Chicago Performance makes a good set of a good price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Rear Toe angle adjustment (TXR32)*

yes im on stock suspension :S 
i live in toronto, Canada. We have streetcar tracks all over the city + salt in the winter :S 
i had to replace a front wheel bearing after hitting a nice pothole and denting my rim. i went to do alignment afterwards and now im thawrted by the lack of adjustment. 
maybe bushings are my problem, they are oem on an 8 year old car?


----------

